# The Fed Rsrv earned a $77.4 billion profit last year



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

We are SOOOO getting screwed!!!

http://economy.money.cnn.com/2012/09/01/how-fed-stimulus-earns-a-profit-for-taxpayers/

The Fed then earns interest on the Treasuries it holds, and while interest rates are very low, the sheer mass of bonds the Fed holds nevertheless makes for quite a windfall.

The Fed earned a $77.4 billion profit last year, and of that, most was from interest payments. The year before, it earned $81.7 billion, and in 2009, it earned $53.4 billion.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The Federal Reserve is privately owned. Most likely a lot of that money goes to foundations that promote a globalist agenda.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

have the MINT create a $16T COIN, pay it off, and be done with it... :lolsmash:


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

The article said that most of the profits go to the Treasury Dept to help with the deficit...I couldn't see anything nefarious there..


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

BillS said:


> The Federal Reserve is privately owned. Most likely a lot of that money goes to foundations that promote a globalist agenda.


Um, no. The profit goes to the US Treasury after a mandatory dividend is paid to banks for their mandatory deposits. This means that $70-$75 billion of the $77 billion profit will go to the US Treasury.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I wish I had kept the link to the article that explicitly laid out the flow of money.

IRC, the govt pays the federal reserve 6% to loan out the money to banks at 0.25%.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Bobbb said:


> Um, no. The profit goes to the US Treasury after a mandatory dividend is paid to banks for their mandatory deposits. This means that $70-$75 billion of the $77 billion profit will go to the US Treasury.


The Federal Reserve makes money. It's owners get dividends of 6% a year by law. It would be interesting to know who owns the Fed and where that money goes.

http://www.federalreserveeducation.org/faq/topics/fed_basics.cfm

"The stock may not be sold, traded or pledged as security for a loan; dividends are, by law, 6 percent per year."


----------

